# A knockdown workbench for kids?



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

For Christmas, although I'm running out of time, I was going to build both my son and nephew a knockdown small workbench. They are both getting into wanting to make things and my bench sits too high for them to use effectively. The other is for my nephew in Florida which my parents will be taking home with them to my nephew for Christmas. Hence the needing it to be portable and functional enough to use hand tools on. I was going to make modified versions of Shannon's joinery bench here:

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/joinery-bench-completed/

Unless you guys have better ideas. Also, I was going to use wood screws for the vise hardware bevause I have the dowels and screw cutters already, so it won't cost me anything for vice hardware. My one question is how do you attach the vise screws in a joinery bench? Like would you drill a stopped hole straight into the workbench front and tap it as far as you can go, then screw the into that hole as far as it will go and then use like a wood nut on the outside on the vice chop? Or do you have to put a larger apron on the front for the screw to pass through? Does that make sense?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think if you are having to ask these kinds of questions here on the 9th of December you may be in a heap of trouble.
At least, I know I would be.

Chris Schwarz had a article in Popular Woodworking about a small portable bench.
Google it and you will find project builds and dimensions.
Here is an image,


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah definitely last minute but if it doesn't get done in time for Christmas it'll be late and that's fine.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

LJ JayT built an adult-sized knock down workbench here. You might be able to rescale it to kid-size and have it done by Christmas 2013. That's going to be one very happy child!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Closegrain has a portable workbench :

http://www.closegrain.com/2010/08/portable-workbench.html


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Man I really like Schwarz's little portable bench…


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Have a look at comment #830 by Boatman53 on page 17 of the workbenchsmackdown threat.


----------

